# Grass Hay Analysis



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

I recently sent off samples of my 1st and 2nd cuttings of last year. Would someone please tell me what values I should be most interested in? About the only value I know about is the Crude Protein. I have a strictly grass mixture mainly because our llamas don't need a high protein forage. As I understand, the higher protein is needed for performance or dairy. So for me, I have generally looked for a CP of 10% or 11%. What hay I have sold has been to horse owners and I've been told that 10 to 11% is good. However, I'd like to learn how to use these reports more effectively.

Which column of numbers am I most concerned with; the "As Is" or "100% Dry Matter" column? Safe to assume the Dry Matter column? Is the list of minerals going to be an indicator of my fertilizing program? How do I know what the good range of numbers is? As stated above, the CP number is the only one I have somewhat of a grasp on.

Thanks


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is a link to some good info on interpreting forage test results. Crude Protein is only one aspect of good hay. Hope this helps. http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/subpages/ForageQuality/interpretingfqreport.pdf


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply; I was beginning to think no one paid attention to analysis results. The info in this link tags along with the info I got with my results.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

In my experience, most folks do not pay much attention to hay test results. We do, because we need to manage the feed program -maintain or gain- for our cattle. So we use the test results to calculate the ration necessary to get the rate of gain or maintenance we need for cows/steers/calves. . . Most of the horse folks we sell to are concerned with how the hay looks, and could care less about test results. If the hay is pretty, and their horses eat it they are happy. So while we make the results available to our customers, few of them actually apply the information to developing a feed program for their livestock.


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

There are a few different factors you can take into consideration. Here are some of the more important ones to name but a few so I hope it helps.
1. Dry Matter.
2. Digestible Energy
3. Total Digestible Nutrients
4. Crude Protein
5. Neutral Detergent Fiber
6. Acid Detergent Fiber
7. Non structural Carbohydrates.
8. Starch and Sugar.

That should keep you going for a bit.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

OneManShow said:


> In my experience, most folks do not pay much attention to hay test results. We do, because we need to manage the feed program -maintain or gain- for our cattle. So we use the test results to calculate the ration necessary to get the rate of gain or maintenance we need for cows/steers/calves. . . Most of the horse folks we sell to are concerned with how the hay looks, and could care less about test results. If the hay is pretty, and their horses eat it they are happy. So while we make the results available to our customers, few of them actually apply the information to developing a feed program for their livestock.


I agree. I've got a friend who farms up north of me, who has been a big help in my haying venture; he has always said that to me. He puts out quality stuff and he has said several times that horse owners don't know their horses are color blind when it comes to the hay. Several people who have bought hay from me have told me that I've got good hay and that's based on sight and how their horses eat it up.

And yes, greengirl, those factors/values are what I'm studying more.

Like I said, CP is the value that I've focused on based on what the wife (she's he horse person in our family) has told me horses do best on. We have 3 llamas and they don't require high protein; that 10-11% is good for them...... same with the mule we have. I guess what has me a bit confused at the results (and I've gotten analysis before) is the difference in the 2 columns. I'm assuming that since RFV and RFQ values are only given in "100% Dry Matter" column, those are the values that tell me the quality of my hay.

Tomorrow I'm meeting with a guy from the Co-Op Agronomy section who is supposed to have an understanding of hay analysis'. My thought is, that these results should be able to help me determine the right fertilizing program to use.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's another link to some forage quality info. It'll give you pretty solid definitions for everything in your test results. Your extension agent will probably help quite a bit too. http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/-files/pdf/UnderstandingForageQuality.pdf


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks OneMan. That expanded on the stuff I got from the print the lab sent with my results.


----------



## Tamara in TN (Jul 29, 2008)

> greengirl said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few different factors you can take into consideration. Here are some of the more important ones to name but a few so I hope it helps.
> ...


Would you please define each of the above including an explanation of how CP and the Fibers are interrelated??

thanks so much for the help

Tamara


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Tamara, go to pg 8 of the link that OneManShow gave earlier : http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/-files/pdf/UnderstandingForageQuality.pdf

I've not been doing this long enough to be able to break this information down into Layman's terms, but I like how this booklet from UC Davis puts things.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Dry matter is as it says, A ton of 10% moisture hay will be 200 lbs of water and 1800 lbs of dry matter.

Crude protein is a measure of ammonia vapor, in units of nitrogen, off the feed times 6.25. (1% nitrogen = 6.25% CP)

Acid detergent fiber is the fiber that is easily digested by an animal. The lower the number the higher the feed value. Same for NFD also.

Neutral detergent fiber is a good indication of how much hay can be stuffed into an animal before it is too full to eat anymore.

Nonstructural carbohydrates as well as starch and sugar are carbohydrates that the animal can digest.

TDN is a computed value that varies by the part of the country you are in. Much the same can be said for digestible energy.

A number of years ago the ideal dairy hay was alfalfa that tested 20-30-40 or 20% CP 30% ADF, & 40% NDF. 
Now this has evolved to something in the 22% CP 25% or so ADF and NDF in the mid 30% range.

Grass hay is more likely to be the total ration of the animal and as such they can use up to 12% CP.


----------



## Byron Seeds (Jul 30, 2008)

This may be a dumb question, but I'm good at that.

Where do you get your hay tested? Do I have to take some bales to Purdue University or would my local fertilizer company be able to test it for me?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Poor Farmer asks where I get hay tested. 
For a number of years I have been using a feed mill, Martindale Feed Mill. Started out $10 for a NIR hay test, It has increased to $20 now.

I am seriously consideing using Midwest Labs in Omaha. https://www.midwestlabs.com/.
For $30 they will provide CP & TDN plus a long string of minerals. I will use the minerals to monitor my fertility. My customers are interested in Crude Protein, and the few who look at nutrition look at TDN rather than Relative Feed Value.


----------

